# I am taking requests for custom icons tonight



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

Yep. I don't work until Saturday morning and I have no plans of going to sleep before tomorrow night. So, anyone who has requests for custom colored icons or anything of the sort is welcome to post their request here and I'll work as hard as I can to fulfill as many of them as I can in between my kernel and rom builds. Let's make some art, shall we? 

Edit: I have had enough caffeine to kill a horse today and am keeping the steady stream of Rockstar flowing. Might as well be productive haha.

*Follow the link to my releases of all the mentioned icons in this thread:*

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/17830-icons-custom-icon-sets/


----------



## azrael (Jan 23, 2012)

stock phone contacts and sms in color code ffff0000


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

azrael said:


> stock phone contacts and sms in color code ffff0000


 On it.

Did you mean fff000? Like this?

GAH! It won't upload it....


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

More like which one?


----------



## azrael (Jan 23, 2012)

ffff0000 should be red screenshot for comparison


----------



## Xerrus (Jul 11, 2011)

oh snap! How about some email, phone, SMS, and Web icons in a black/white look? Something minimal? Don't really care what the base image is! Surprise us!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

azrael said:


> ffff0000 should be red screenshot for comparison


Alright cool I'm on it now. About to start modding one of roms here in a few so it may be up later on today but I'll get them done.


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

Xerrus said:


> oh snap! How about some email, phone, SMS, and Web icons in a black/white look? Something minimal? Don't really care what the base image is! Surprise us!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I'll get right on that as soon as I'm done with the 2 red icons. Shouldn't be too long


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

azrael said:


> ffff0000 should be red screenshot for comparison


 Enjoy


----------



## azrael (Jan 23, 2012)

awesome man thanks!!


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

azrael said:


> awesome man thanks!!


No problem man! Enjoy them!

B&W minimal set on the way.


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

Alright, B&W/Minimal/Xerox icon set is done. Here's a sample.

I did inverted versions of each icon so make sure to play around with your configurations. I also made 4 sms icons for the OCD people like me that think the tail is going the wrong way haha. Enjoy, and keep the requests coming!

Download the zip.


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

And here is another set. I'm keeping this train going until I run out of ideas haha.

High Contrast. Stock icons but waaaaay more vibrant.


----------



## azrael (Jan 23, 2012)

phone icon b&w or red


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

azrael said:


> phone icon b&w or red


The zip attached to the B&W post has 2 phone icons. One white, the other black. I'll whip up a red one real quick.


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

Actually everyone, I'm going to move this thread over to Themes since I'm actually releasing a bunch of things. Lets migrate.


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

I was wondering if you could do the icons in the same color as the dragon? Don't have to be the exact same color.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

Dark Jedi said:


> I was wondering if you could do the icons in the same color as the dragon? Don't have to be the exact same color.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Yeah man, let me see what I can do.


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

Red Phone.


----------



## Rodeojones (Jun 13, 2011)

MR H3LLMAN said:


> Alright, B&W/Minimal/Xerox icon set is done. Here's a sample.
> 
> I did inverted versions of each icon so make sure to play around with your configurations. I also made 4 sms icons for the OCD people like me that think the tail is going the wrong way haha. Enjoy, and keep the requests coming!
> 
> Download the zip.


LOVE these! Thanks.


----------



## Wool02 (Jul 16, 2011)

Could you please theme the ugly stock yellow email icon to ics 33b5e5? I have tried repeatedly but my gimp skills are lacking. Thanks in advance and great work so far!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

Rodeojones said:


> LOVE these! Thanks.


...AND I LOVE YOUR FUNKE! Power to you sir for having that as your image haha.


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

Wool02 said:


> Could you please theme the ugly stock yellow email icon to ics 33b5e5? I have tried repeatedly but my gimp skills are lacking. Thanks in advance and great work so far!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


On it!


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

Enjoy


----------



## Wool02 (Jul 16, 2011)

MR H3LLMAN said:


> Enjoy


Hell yeah. Thank you! Saw your thread in the themes forum. Great work!


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

Wool02 said:


> Hell yeah. Thank you! Saw your thread in the themes forum. Great work!


Thanks man! Just glad I can contribute something to the community, even if it is as small as icons haha.


----------



## awolin (Jan 12, 2012)

Hey how do you make these icons? I'm looking for icons to match with this bright blue/pink/yellow theme I got going on here









I mean if you can make a few for me that would be awesome  but knowing myself I love changing my theme every 2-3 weeks and I don't want to bug anyone every time I feel inspired to change it


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

awolin said:


> Hey how do you make these icons? I'm looking for icons to match with this bright blue/pink/yellow theme I got going on here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha I don't mind at all. I'm sure someone else will find them useful at some point. You are talking about the actul text icons, correct?


----------

